# Altamaha River--Flooded?



## shardegree (Sep 28, 2004)

I go on a deer/hog hunt every year with a buddy who has 1600 acres on the Altamaha River in McIntosh Co.  Two thirds of the land is river bottom-- some of the most scenic land I've ever been on, the other 3rd is what they call sand hills.  In 11 years of hunting there, Ive only seen the swamp (at this time of the year) flooded once. I was just wondering if it was safe to assume that it will be flooded this year.

I would love to hear from you guys down that way.


----------



## TENPOINT (Sep 28, 2004)

I Think You Have To Assume The Water Is High. I Also Hunt In Darien Off 251. I Put Up A Ladder Stand That I Normally Can Get To With 16" Boots. I Had To Were Chest High Wader To Get To In The Second Week Of Bow Season. I Imagine It Is Deeper After Jeanne. The Good News Is That Usally Moves The Deer Out Of The Deep Bottoms Back To The Edges. Good Luck.
Ten Point


----------



## shardegree (Oct 13, 2004)

Flooded it was! But it resulted in some great hunting.  The swamp was flooded, and the property had about a hundred acres of sandhills.  The hogs and deer were  both concentrated.  I took a nice sow and doe last weekend with my x-bow.  I saw the biggest s. ga. buck I have ever seen trailing a doe.  Great weekend!


----------

